

Startups: These are the people you're enriching. - mwcampbell
http://unicornfree.com/2014/startups-these-are-the-people-youre-enriching

======
ergoproxy
> Tom Perkins [...] wrote a letter about it [...] And the Wall Street Journal
> published it.

Until a few years ago, Perkins was on the board of directors of Rupert
Murdoch's NewsCorp, which owns the WSJ... Probably still a big stock holder.

Perkins retired from the board after the wiretapping scandal. See here:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2011/09/02/jim-
bre...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2011/09/02/jim-breyer-joins-
news-corp-board-as-tom-perkins-departs/)

So, no surprise WSJ published this $hit.

